# How to close with new pos



## Airsucker (Sep 22, 2020)

My store just got the new pos system and I'm the primary closer for the front. What changed with closing registers and how do I get the checklist to print? I read that they stay open even after being banked with new funds?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 22, 2020)

Ask your tl or lod. This is a public forum.


----------



## Airsucker (Sep 22, 2020)

I did, they suggested I ask here. I'm aware it's public, ty.


----------



## Anelmi (Sep 22, 2020)

They suggested you ask TBR??? Call me suspicious.


----------



## Airsucker (Sep 22, 2020)

Yea, I didn't even know this existed.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 23, 2020)

Go on workbench or talk to your lod on how to close with the new pos. It appears you need more training.
Saying how to do it here, creates a serious safety issue for everyone.


----------



## Airsucker (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm not trying to create any safety issues. I don't see how asking for help would. My tl and I did look on workbench and couldn't find anything on several specifics, so she suggested I ask here. I'm trying to do this for me. If you don't want to help that's fine.


----------



## Anelmi (Sep 23, 2020)

Are all registers new POS?

I still get my closing checklist off old POS.


----------



## Airsucker (Sep 23, 2020)

We have some old ones still which is good, but we're moving 100% over to all this system apparently in a week or so. I'm just trying to get ahead of this cuz they made me the fos trainer and there's a lot of pressure for me to get these things right.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 23, 2020)

At my store, we close the old way. 
@sunnydays 
@Amanda Cantwell 
@mizl 
Suggestions?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 23, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> At my store, we close the old way.
> @sunnydays
> @Amanda Cantwell
> @mizl
> Suggestions?


my store doesn't have new POS yet...  (or maybe  based on the reviews of it lol)


----------



## Airsucker (Sep 23, 2020)

I appreciate all of you who came and helped btw


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 23, 2020)

Don't expect too much on an open forum.
I suggest you PM someone as non-Target employees could see this as an opportunity to learn how to access registers.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 23, 2020)

Yeah, I don't see any answers coming off this one.


----------

